# Correlation between iodine and infertility!!!!



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

I strongly believe that a lack of or an iodine deficiency is the cause for most infertility issues. I just recently became aware of the importance of iodine. I am currently taking iodine supplements. I take Lugol's liquid iodine 3 drops 3 times a day but I don't think that's enough. Sooooo!!!

I ordered on line:

Iodoral tablets 50mg

coconut oil by Nutiva

Tyrosine 500mg by Jarrow Formulas

Potassium plus iodine by Now Foods

Povidone-iodine (This is a liquid iodine that Dr's use to scrub before surgery. This is the same stuff that they put into douche. I use this externally and the Lugol's internally. I have hirutisim which is course hair growing on my face (primarily my chin) and every since I started applying the povidone iodine they are starting to go away (Yay, yippee). I also use this to soak my feet and will also use this iodine as a douche.

Is there anyone else out there who is taking iodine to gear up for an IVF cycle. I would love a partner.


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

I found this information from the website cure zone (Which I absolutely love).

"The presence of iodine in the ovaries was discovered by Scharger at the same time that Baumann found iodine in the thyroid. With the exception of the thyroid the ovaries contain the highest concentration of iodine. Carter has shown that there is a cyclic change of the ovarian iodine content associated with ovarian activity, that is, the iodine concentration is highest at the peak of ovarian activity and becomes lower with the decline of ovarian activity"

"The ovaries participate directly in iodine metabolism."

"The pattern of iodine concentration in the ovaries coincides with the activity of the ovaries.... This strongly suggests that the iodine fraction in the ovary is either stored or manufactured by the ovary."

and...Iodine therapy can CURE ovarian cysts...


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

*Here is more information that I found regarding iodine and fertility.*

*Iodine and Temperature Restoration *
One nutrient, because of its interactions with hormones makes it particularly important for restoring fertility, is the element Iodine. Low iodine levels can adversely affect not only your thyroid gland, but every other hormonal tissue, including the reproductive system. Low iodine levels are often found in cases of low body temperatures. A lower than normal temperature is a sign of low metabolism and an inability of your body to utilize thyroid hormone. This in turn inhibits the other metabolic enzymes in all cells of your body. Restoring your temperature to normal is therefore a crucial part of the fertility process.


----------



## oceanbluemomma (May 1, 2008)

Gluten Intolerance and Mitochondrial Dysfunction also are problems that can cause thyroid issues. A citric cycle test and IGG/IGE panels can can be done to check these and diet and supplements can help undo this and heal the body.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

BBT and Thyroid Test:

http://www.drbobnd.com/low_thyroid.htm

*Hypothyroidism: the unsuspected illness*

Pg 119

http://books.google.com/books?id=TJXf2ZqoxUIC&printsec=frontcover&dq=hypothyroidism+the+unsuspected+illness+basal&source=bl&ots=2xZRzwPPo1&sig=zcTTi163cj7rvyGN8TkanLBEzy0&hl=en&ei=46ciTa_YKYL58Aa2vLTuDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CDEQ6AEwBA#


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

Treehugginhippie - Thanks for the info. I never knew that protein played a role in your thyroid. I recently started drinking Hemp protien shakes (very Nasty) to boost my protein intake. It appears that the thyroid plays a major role in your health.


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

Prettyasanangel - so how are you using the supplements?
For example, where and how often are you applying the povidone iodine?
The coconut oil? Topically, orally?

I have long suspected that I'm hypo, but no tests ever confirm it.

Thanks!


----------

